# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Góp vui vài câu đố.

## thethaotamchinh

1. Chứng minh: con gái = con dê.
2. Câu chữ nào mà những người vui sướng khi nhìn thấy nó sẽ trở nên buồn bã và ngược lại, những người buồn bã u sầu khi thấy nó sẽ trở nên vui vẻ hơn.
3. Bên trái đường có một căn nhà xanh, bên phải đường có một căn nhà đỏ. Vậy, nhà trắng ở đâu?

----------


## thanghekhoc212

câu đầu có vẻ khó nhằn ta
Câu 2 có thể là "Tất cả rồi cũng qua đi" hoặc "Hạnh phúc là khổ đau" [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Câu 3 trả lời là : Không có căn nhà trắng nào cả [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## viet1234

> 2 câu đầu có vẻ khó nhằn ta
> Câu 3 trả lời là : Không có căn nhà trắng nào cả [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Fail!
..............................................

----------


## doanhson91

> Fail!
> ..............................................


Vậy "nhà trắng ở Hoa kỳ roài" [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## HSCompany

Câu đố của HappySoftGroup có vẻ khó nhằn ta thấy anh hồi âm ít quá
gợi ý tý đi Mod ơi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## ilgod

Câu 3 đúng 100%.
Câu 2 đúng 97% thôi thì cho là 100% luôn.
Còn câu 1! Áp dụng biện pháp chơi chữ.

----------


## ngochan

> Câu 3 đúng 100%.
> Câu 2 đúng 97% thôi thì cho là 100% luôn.
> Còn câu 1! Áp dụng biện pháp chơi chữ.


Nghĩ cấu 1 khó thật nhưng tạm trả lời bằng 2 đáp án nhé MOD

Đáp án 1 : Con gái = con dê đó là điều hiển nhiên đúng khỏi phải chứng minh [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Đáp án 2 : con gái = không con dê
<=> không con gái = con dê
cộng về với về ta được
con gái + không con gái = không con dê + con dê
<=> con gái(1+không) = con dê(không +1)
làm phép rút gọn ta có con gái = con dê [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
Cho 10điểm cho 2 đáp án đi MOD

----------


## khicaca

> Nghĩ cấu 1 khó thật nhưng tạm trả lời bằng 2 đáp án nhé MOD
> 
> Đáp án 1 : Con gái = con dê đó là điều hiển nhiên đúng khỏi phải chứng minh [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> Đáp án 2 : con gái = không con dê
> <=> không con gái = con dê
> cộng về với về ta được
> con gái + không con gái = không con dê + con dê
> <=> con gái(1+không) = con dê(không +1)
> làm phép rút gọn ta có con gái = con dê [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
> Cho 10điểm cho 2 đáp án đi MOD


Nếu xét về mặt logic toán học thì không đúng. Không đúng ở ngay mệnh đề đầu tiên: con gái = không con dê (điều này ở đâu ra). [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nguyenhuongit

> Nếu xét về mặt logic toán học thì không đúng. Không đúng ở ngay mệnh đề đầu tiên: con gái = không con dê (điều này ở đâu ra). [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Giả thiết phản chứng đấy MOD à

Cách khác : Con gái = thần tiên = tiền thân ( trước Thân trong 12 con giáp là con Mùi tức là Dê)
Vậy con gái = con dê
thôi cho 10 điểm đi MOD [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] keo thế

----------


## Hai

1. Cái gì luôn ở phía trước bạn, mà bạn không bao giờ nhìn thấy? 
2. Cái gì bạn không mượn mà trả? 
3. Cái gì luôn đi đến mà không bao giờ đến nơi? 
4. Vào lúc nào thì đồng hồ gõ 13 tiếng? 
5. Lúc lý tưởng để ăn trưa? 
6. Cái gì nằm ngay trước mắt mà con người luôn bỏ qua?

Và câu đố lần trước nữa là 7.
7. Chứng minh: con gái = con dê.

----------


## inoviss

1. Cái gì luôn ở phía trước bạn, mà bạn không bao giờ nhìn thấy? // không khí
2. Cái gì bạn không mượn mà trả? // con vợ của tui trả cả đời không hết
3. Cái gì luôn đi đến mà không bao giờ đến nơi? phía trước //tưong lai
4. Vào lúc nào thì đồng hồ gõ 13 tiếng? // không gõ thì ngủ ngon hơn
5. Lúc lý tưởng để ăn trưa? // lúc đói meo râu
6. Cái gì nằm ngay trước mắt mà con người luôn bỏ qua? // con ngươi / con mắt hihihihi

----------


## lehuan_138

> 1. Cái gì luôn ở phía trước bạn, mà bạn không bao giờ nhìn thấy? // không khí
> 2. Cái gì bạn không mượn mà trả? // con vợ của tui trả cả đời không hết
> 3. Cái gì luôn đi đến mà không bao giờ đến nơi? phía trước //tưong lai
> 4. Vào lúc nào thì đồng hồ gõ 13 tiếng? // không gõ thì ngủ ngon hơn
> 5. Lúc lý tưởng để ăn trưa? // lúc đói meo râu
> 6. Cái gì nằm ngay trước mắt mà con người luôn bỏ qua? // con ngươi / con mắt hihihihi


Tổng kết.
1. Sai.
2. Sai.
3. Sai.
4. Sai.
5. Sai.
6. Sai.
7. Chưa trả lời.

Kaka, ta có đối thủ rồi! Ẹt ẹt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## jindovn

> 1. Cái gì luôn ở phía trước bạn, mà bạn không bao giờ nhìn thấy? 
> 2. Cái gì bạn không mượn mà trả? 
> 3. Cái gì luôn đi đến mà không bao giờ đến nơi? 
> 4. Vào lúc nào thì đồng hồ gõ 13 tiếng? 
> 5. Lúc lý tưởng để ăn trưa? 
> 6. Cái gì nằm ngay trước mắt mà con người luôn bỏ qua?
> 
> Và câu đố lần trước nữa là 7.
> 7. Chứng minh: con gái = con dê.


 Câu 1: Vầng trán của bạn
Câu 6:không khí

----------


## tuanesport

> Câu 1: Vầng trán của bạn
> Câu 6:không khí


Cả 2 đều sai. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
..........................

----------


## tuanlucki

Này SMOD câu "con gái = con dê" mình chứng minh roài mà sao hỏi lại vậy và sao ko cho biết đúng hay sai
Câu 1 " tương lai "
Câu 2 "cuộc đời hoặc sự cảm ơn"
Câu 3 "cái đích của cuộc đời" 
Câu 4 "Lúc chúng ta chỉnh nó hoặc phải thay nó"
Câu 5 "Lúc phải ăn"
Câu 6 "Ngày mai"
Câu 7 " Con gái = thần tiên = tiền thân (mà trước Con Thân trong 12 con giáp là con Mùi = dê)
Vậy con gái = con dê
10 điểm cái Smod

----------


## Mai Ngọc Ân

> Này SMOD câu "con gái = con dê" mình chứng minh roài mà sao hỏi lại vậy và sao ko cho biết đúng hay sai
> Câu 1 " tương lai "
> Câu 2 "cuộc đời hoặc sự cảm ơn"
> Câu 3 "cái đích của cuộc đời" 
> Câu 4 "Lúc chúng ta chỉnh nó hoặc phải thay nó"
> Câu 5 "Lúc phải ăn"
> Câu 6 "Ngày mai"
> Câu 7 " Con gái = thần tiên = tiền thân (mà trước Con Thân trong 12 con giáp là con Mùi = dê)
> Vậy con gái = con dê
> 10 điểm cái Smod


Kaka. Do bạn sửa bài viết nên không biết. Vậy câu đó đúng hén.
Tiếp theo.
1. Đúng.
2. Đúng.
3. Sai.
4. Gần đúng thôi. Sai.
5. Sai.
6. Sai.

----------


## aukid412

Câu 3 "Ngày mai"
Câu 4 "Lúc cái đồng hồ die"
Câu 5 "Sau khi ăn sáng thì ăn trưa"
Câu 6"[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]"

----------


## toannechan

> Câu 3 "Ngày mai"
> Câu 4 "Lúc cái đồng hồ die"
> Câu 5 "Sau khi ăn sáng thì ăn trưa"
> Câu 6"[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]"


Câu 3, 4 và 5: Đúng.
Câu 6: Sai.

----------


## chautuanpro91

Con gái --> có MÙI (nước hoa hay gì đó, đừng nghĩ linh tinh)
mà MÙI la DÊ nên con gái = con dê!!!

----------


## tungldhdonga1

> Con gái --> có MÙI (nước hoa hay gì đó, đừng nghĩ linh tinh)
> mà MÙI la DÊ nên con gái = con dê!!!


"Hạo, hạo"! Cho bạn 10 điểm. Hehe...

----------


## clean190914

*con gái = con dê*

con gái = con dê:
:book::book:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
chứng minh như sau : 

Xuất phát từ câu mà mấy chàng trai hay khen bạn gái mình "em đẹp như thiên thần" - mà "thiên thần" thì là "thần tiên" chứ còn gì - mặt khác thần tiên <=> tiền thân --> con gái = tiền thân - mà theo dãy tuần hoàn các con vật tí sửu dần mão thìn tị ngọ mùi thân dâụ tuất hợi thì tiền thân (tiền thân là trước con thân) = mùi ,tức là con dê ==> con gái = con dê (điều phải chứng minh)

P/s: Một chứng minh cũng khá logic đấy nhỉ...
Nhưng mà cũng phải nói là ko phải đúng cho toàn bộ, mà chỉ đúng cho những ai được khen là "Như thiên thần" thôi .
Kết Luận
Như vậy là khi con gái được khen là: "em đẹp như thiên thần", em đẹp như tiên... hay đại loại có thần Tiên, nghĩa là bạn đang bị chơi xỏ đó (Bị bảo là dê:wub::boxing:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]()

Ko khéo post bài này xong chị em lại vào chửi tớ mất :emlaugh:

----------

